# rooting hormone alternative?



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

does any one know of something i can use as a rooting hormone so i don't have to buy a bottle of miracle grow brand stuff?

I'm trying to get cuttings to root


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hi,

You might try root w/o ans see if it works. Some plants root very easily w/o it and some plants are not going to root well w/o it. What are you trying to root?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You can use honey. Let your cutting dry a bit and dip it in honey. To root in liquid, mix 1/4 cup of honey and 3/4 cup of water. 

Martin


----------



## btai (Mar 3, 2006)

Okay, I'm way stretching to the recesses in the back of my mind, but I _think_ I remember hearing something about putting the stuff in water with some willow in it? Any of this ringing a bell with anybody?


----------



## btai (Mar 3, 2006)

woohoo! I was right! check out this link 

http://www.pallensmith.com/index.php?option=com_simplefaq&task=answer&Itemid=104&catid=146&aid=864


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

btai said:


> woohoo! I was right! check out this link
> 
> http://www.pallensmith.com/index.php?option=com_simplefaq&task=answer&Itemid=104&catid=146&aid=864


Thanks for finding this it was in the recesses of my mind too but sometimes I have hallucinations. :sing: 
:cowboy:


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Here's another site about making willow water. It's more specific in that it calls for weeping willow which I believe has a higher concentration of something or other! It has something to do with the yellow pigment in willows. http://rubyglen.com/houseplants/rooting_hormone.htm.

Martin


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I know aspirin is derived from willow...perhaps that's it?


----------



## KRH (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes willow water does work. Not as well as some commecial ones but it does work. 
If you do end up going with a commercial one Rootone powder works well.

Also make sure when you take your cuttings to cut at an extreme angle to give the most surface area for water uptake. Always use a razor blade or very sharp knife to make the final cut as shears tend to crush the cells instead of slicing through them.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Martha Stewart had a recipe for making rooting hormone. I have it in my notes, but those are still packed away. I'll bet you can get it from her website.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I also recommend both rootone and willow water - I don't know anything about the miracle grow rooting stuff. Rootone is a powder, and we rooted hundreds of blackberry cuttings last year (now these things root very easily anyway, I know) and tried some with the rootone, some with willow water (we soaked the cuttings for an hour or so, then watered them in with the water), and some of course plain for control. Both the variations showed faster rooting than the control, but the rootone noticably outperformed the willow water. We didn't see a better rate of rooted cuttings (because they almost all rooted!), just faster rooting.

I usually don't use any rooting preperations and just be patient - but the rootone isn't that expensive and you can buy just a tiny packet that goes along way, so it seems a small investment for a potentially good payoff.

The advice about making cuts with a sharp tool is good, and keep cuttings moist of course.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

